# Non-mbuna tank mates for mbuna?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I recently came into a larger tank, it's at least a 55g but possibly a 75g or even a 90g, I haven't measured it yet since i'm still waiting to move it into my apt. It is definitely 48" long, but I don't know the depth or height yet. It seems deeper than 12" and is definitely taller than my 29g which is 18" I'm guessing more like 25". Anyways it was pretty much free I just have to trade my 29g for it. So now the ps. saulosi I ordered for the 29g will be moved into the larger tank. I think they'll be a little more comfortable. But now I have all this extra stocking room which I'm not going to use right now but I'd like to start thinking about what i'd like to add in the future.

I'd rather not add another mbuna species, at least not until i do alot of research to decide what mbuna I would really want. What are my options for stocking non-mbuna with my ps. saulosi? I am thinking of adding some synos(not sure which ones yet) at some point. I would like the ps. saulosi to be the main focus of the tank, but it would be nice to have a few larger 5" or 6" fish that occupy the top levels of the tank.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you need to get the actual dimensions, and then we can make recommendations.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

I've seen them mixed with larger CA cichlids, green terrors, blue acaras, convicts and occationally severum and even angelfish, but I'm hesitant to recommend this, because it really depends on the individual case. But they do seem to mix well with come Tanganikans, the most I've seen were leleupi and brichardi.

I've personally mixed my old 8 inch Nile tilapia with mbuna, and none were the worse for where, but I think it's because she was so much bigger than them, and the odd myth that tilapia don't bother fish much smaller than themselves, not considering them a threat 

IMO, giant danios worked out too, maybe because them being very fast?


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> I think you need to get the actual dimensions, and then we can make recommendations.


Lets just assume its a 55g(48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 21), because its definitely not any smaller than a 55g. So anything that will work in a 55g will work in this tank.



the_evil_dickfeldi said:


> I've seen them mixed with larger CA cichlids, green terrors, blue acaras, convicts and occationally severum and even angelfish, but I'm hesitant to recommend this, because it really depends on the individual case. But they do seem to mix well with come Tanganikans, the most I've seen were leleupi and brichardi.


I'd prefer to stick with African malawis, but I would consider tanganyicans too. I do like the Neolamprlogus leleupi but I wouldn't really want to mix them with saulosi just because I'd rather get some different colors in the tank. I like the Neolamprologus Brichardi as well, but I have read that they get very aggresive once they pair off. I have also read that they are bottom dwellers and I would prefer top level dwellers.

Would peacocks work at all? I'd really love to get some Aulonocara kandeense in there if I could find some. Or maybe some Aulonocara maylandi if I can't find ther kandeense.

I'll be fine with just leaving it a saulosi tank for now and maybe getting a few Synodontis petricola for bottom dwellers. But it would nice to get another species in there.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Acei are a larger fish and like the higher portions of the tank. But I would probably avoid them in a 55G. Actually I would avoid any fish larger than 6" in a 55G.

I don't think I'd do peacocks with Saulosi. Well maybe the ultimate most aggressive peacock like a lemon jake.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Acei are a larger fish and like the higher portions of the tank. But I would probably avoid them in a 55G. Actually I would avoid any fish larger than 6" in a 55G.
> 
> I don't think I'd do peacocks with Saulosi. Well maybe the ultimate most aggressive peacock like a lemon jake.


Alright, well I think I'll just stick with the saulosi then. Maybe I'll start looking into some synodontis. Syno multipunctata are too big for a 55g right? I'll probably stick with some Synodontis petricola.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Others might chime in with suggestions, I usually take the conservative viewpoint. :lol:

You could do either Lucipinnis (newer name for dwarf Petricola) or Multipunctatus, get a group of 5-6. I like them both, Lucipinnis stay smaller and Multipunctatus are better at fry control.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> You could do either Lucipinnis (newer name for dwarf Petricola)


Oh, I thought lucipinnis and petricola were two different species of dwarf synodontis. My understanding was that the lucipinnis have larger and more staggered spots on the rear half of their body. While petricola have smaller more uniform spots. Also that petricola grow to about 4.5" and lucipinnis grow to only 3". I also read that petricola are very difficult to breed in cdaptivity so most of the fish labeled petricola these days are actually lucipinnis. But this is just what I have read from various sources online, so I am not positive how reliable this is.

Are these still ok at fry control? Say I got 5 of them, would they be able to keep up with the fry poulation?



DJRansome said:


> or Multipunctatus, get a group of 5-6. I like them both, Lucipinnis stay smaller and Multipunctatus are better at fry control.


Syno multis are my first choice, but I didn't think they were an option. I read that these get up to 8", wouldn't that be too large for a 55g?


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> ..I don't think I'd do peacocks with Saulosi....


 I second not mixing the two. I've learnt from experience... the hard way.. :roll:

I don't know if you can them in your area, but phyllonemus typus are a nice cat and they stay small. I've recently discovered these fish, and have been toying with the idea of putting them in my setup.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought the phyllonemus typus was very noctournal and maybe even predatory. But I could be mixing up my species, as I have only kept these two synodontis.

My multi's are over 10 years old (two prior owners and they were wild caught originally) and are not 8"...more like 6". On www.planetcatfish recently I think I saw a post saying a group of 5 would be OK in a 36" tank, so your 55G should be good.

Regarding fry control, I would have said my lucipinnis were not eating ANY fry but I was advised they were probably getting at least a few at night. All I can tell you is that when I added the multipunctatus my fry problem was completely over!

I think multipunctatus, lucipinnis and petricola all have a lot of variation in their spot patterns within the species. Mine Lucipinnis were sold as petricola before the advent of the new name. But as Petricola are rare, I just assume mine are Lucipinnis. I've had them 4 years since 1" and they stayed small. Someday I will post a pic on them on www.planetcatfish.com for ID.

You are right, two different fish. But the Lucipinnis name was given in 2006 I think to the fish that used to be called *dwarf* Petricola.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought the phyllonemus typus was very noctournal and maybe even predatory. But I could be mixing up my species, as I have only kept these two synodontis.

My multi's are over 10 years old (two prior owners and they were wild caught originally) and are not 8"...more like 6". On www.planetcatfish recently I think I saw a post saying a group of 5 would be OK in a 36" tank, so your 55G should be good.

Regarding fry control, I would have said my lucipinnis were not eating ANY fry but I was advised they were probably getting at least a few at night. All I can tell you is that when I added the multipunctatus my fry problem was completely over!

I think multipunctatus, lucipinnis and petricola all have a lot of variation in their spot patterns within the species. Mine Lucipinnis were sold as petricola before the advent of the new name. But as Petricola are rare, I just assume mine are Lucipinnis. I've had them 4 years since 1" and they stayed small. Someday I will post a pic on them on www.planetcatfish.com for ID.

You are right, two different fish. But the Lucipinnis name was given in 2006 I think to the fish that used to be called *dwarf* Petricola.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, thanks!

I'll try and find some multis then. Sorry for the endless questions, but I have one more. :roll:

Will the multis breed often(assuming the conditions are right)? And what m/f ratio would you recommend if trying to breed them?

ok, so that was actually two questions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some people have multi's that spawn regularly, but I don't think it's common unless you target the whole tank to breeding them.

My group has been together for 10 years and I know both prior owners. They never spawned for them. After I had them for one year they did spawn and I got two babies. Never since.

They try daily. But the mbuna chase them away. That one time I did see the synos release several clouds of eggs, but never have seen that since either.


----------

